# 2000 528i Alignment Specs



## emPoWaH (Dec 26, 2002)

We might need to have our car aligned and we were wondering about the specs. Anyone have them? I came upon this (http://www.bmwdiy.info/alignment/index.html) on the internet, but we're unsure if a 97 540i specs are the same as a 00 528i's.

Also, is it necessary to align a car after new shocks are installed?


----------



## McCandless (Oct 3, 2003)

The 540i specs are different. And if you have the Sport package they are different than the standard suspension.

Every modern alignment machine has the specs in it and most places will print them out for you if you sweet talk them a little.

The specs are in the new Bentley manual for the E39s. The manual is two volumes that total over four inches thick. A TON of info. A very worthwhile investment IMHO.

Yes, if you replace any suspension component you should have it re-aligned.


----------

